# Five a day



## Wren (Jun 18, 2018)

We’re advised to eat five portions of fruit/vegetables a day, do you manage it ?  I do most days here one of my favourites .......


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jun 18, 2018)

Yup!

It works for me if I do a little planning and begin the day with one or two portions at breakfast.

Keeping a bowl of prepared raw vegetables in the refrigerator helps to make an instant side or snack with a drizzle of salad dressing. I generally have one or all of the following on hand cucumbers, bell peppers, carrots, and celery.

The same with a bowl of melon chunks or berries. If all I need to do is scoop and go I'm more likely to add them to a meal.

If I don't have fresh fruit available I use the 1/2 cup no sugar added snack packs of applesauce, fruit cocktail, peaches, etc...

I prefer fresh vegetables but I keep the freezer stocked with frozen vegetables that can be microwaved and on the table in less than 10 minutes.

Funny that I never need a plan to help me finish a pizza or a box of chocolates!


----------



## treeguy64 (Jun 18, 2018)

No problem, for me, as I'm vegan.


----------



## ClassicRockr (Jun 18, 2018)

Nope, it's isn't going to happen. We do eat fruit, sometimes bought at a farmer's market, but we sure don't have 5 portions a day. That's a lot of sugar for a Diabetic II, which we both are.


----------



## terry123 (Jun 18, 2018)

No 5 a day here usually.  Been eating a lot of strawberries lately as Food Town had the organic ones for 99 cents a lb. a couple of weeks ago.  Put 2 large bags in freezer and I have been having a cup at least once a day, sometimes two cups a day.  So I am probably getting the 4-5 a day this week.


----------



## StarSong (Jun 18, 2018)

Way more than 5 a day for me.  I eat a WFPB (whole food plant based) diet.  Full vegetarian, 95% vegan because I haven't completely kicked dairy from my diet.  

As Aunt Bea described above, a little bit of prep work and planning makes it very easy to get the fruits and veggies our bodies need.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jun 18, 2018)

No Wren, I don't get five a day, but if presented like in your photo, I would everyday.


----------



## Roadwarrior (Jun 18, 2018)

I get my 5 a day by lunch.  Everything else is extra, I also eat my RDA of B-12.  Don't take supplements or pills, maintain a BMI of 24, A1C of 4.3, walk for exercise.  Don't eat anytbing processed (packaged), pasta, breads & only drink coffee with whole milk lightener, no sweets.


----------



## Wren (Jun 18, 2018)

Here’s one way to get your five in one go, just drizzle with olive oil, season and bake


----------



## CeeCee (Jun 18, 2018)

I probably get all my servings of veggies, maybe even more but I'm lacking with the fruit.

Although I will eat a banana or an apple on occasion.


----------



## RadishRose (Jun 18, 2018)

Wren said:


> Here’s one way to get your five in one go, just drizzle with olive oil, season and bake
> View attachment 53248



This one would work best for me. I'm not much of a sweet fruit eater aside from a few berries and a bit of watermelon.  Thanks, Wren!


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jun 18, 2018)

Nice combination!

Adding a pint of broth and simmering it for twenty minutes would make a nice soup or if it's too hot to turn on the stove you could serve it as a fresh crunchy salad.​



Wren said:


> Here’s one way to get your five in one go, just drizzle with olive oil, season and bake
> View attachment 53248


----------



## Capt Lightning (Jun 18, 2018)

No I don't believe this is anything more than an advertising gimmick, but it probably won't do you any harm.  I have read that meat, fish, nuts, pulses etc.. are generally more efficacious when it comes to providing vitamins and minerals, and that suits me fine.  I do enjoy most fruit and vegetables, but I don't get hung up on it.


----------



## RadishRose (Jun 20, 2018)

Made this today- delicious!

Edit to say I had a row of chopped zucchini, too.


----------



## Lara (Jun 20, 2018)

Both the fruit and vegetable dishes are so beautiful...decadent in a healthy, colorful, artful, and nutritious way!

Remember long ago, Marylou Henner said you should eat your fruit first? Otherwise, it ferments in your stomach because it digests the quickest yet sits there waiting too long to be digested if you eat meat or bread etc first. Anyone remember that?


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Jun 20, 2018)

StarSong said:


> Way more than 5 a day for me.  I eat a WFPB (whole food plant based) diet.  Full vegetarian, 95% vegan because I haven't completely kicked dairy from my diet.
> As Aunt Bea described above, a little bit of prep work and planning makes it very easy to get the fruits and veggies our bodies need.



I am also now eating a WFPB diet, about 90% vegan, but I also eat small amounts of meat, fish, or dairy to accompany my meals, just not making a meal around meat anymore. I thought I would miss meat; but I really do not miss it, and I was already eating mostly vegetarian, and now I am also limiting dairy a lot more , too. 
I don’t get as much fruit as I do vegetables, although I get some each day, and I have lots of salads and greens as well as veggies and legumes. I add a little bit of cheese to my salads, or sometimes a bit of shrimp, but I am cutting back on how often and how much I do that. 
I like fruit in my green smoothies, so that is probably how I get most of my fruit servings. 

I decided to try this because fruits and vegetables are anti-inflammatory, and meats and dairy are inflammatory foods; so I thought it would help me to be healthier and not have arthritis or other joint pain. It does really help me a lot, and I can tell the difference on days when I do have meat or dairy.


----------



## fmdog44 (Jun 20, 2018)

I discovered frozen pitless cherries and now eat them several times a week with strawberries. Try mooshing some cherries with vanilla ice cream-pure heaven.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Jun 20, 2018)

I love fruit. I'm just tired of buying it in the grocery store and having to throw it out because it was hard and tasteless. Buying it at the stands even when in season is pricey around here. Years ago the stands were cheaper than the stores. Now it seems to be the other way around. Canned fruit is just as bad. Kind of grindy. I remember when Del Monte was the best you could get. The quality is down now. I stick to bananas,pineapples, and grapes. I also admit to trying the grapes before I buy.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jun 20, 2018)

I've started experimenting with dips made from canned beans.

A scoop of dip, a plate of crisp vegetables and a few chips/crackers for dipping is an easy meal for me on days when I don't feel much like cooking.

This is sort of my master recipe, I'm not very good at following directions!

1 15 ounce can of beans drained and rinsed
1 or 2 Cloves of garlic
2 T EVOO
1 T lemon juice or AC vinegar
a big pinch of cayenne pepper
S&P to taste

Buzz in the blender or food processor until it reaches a rough/smooth texture. Add a little water if the mixture is too thick.

This can be varied by stirring in 1/4-1/2 cup of salsa, chopped parsley, tahini, chopped ripe olives, chopped roasted red peppers, etc...

The basic dip keeps for 3-4 days in the refrigerator. Some recipes say you can freeze bean dip in single-serve containers but I have not tried it.


----------



## hearlady (Jun 22, 2018)

We must think alike Aunt Bea. I am too. 
I usually make hummus if I'm making a bean dip but want to try others. Ill try yours!
I am sticking with the Volumetrics and I feel good!


----------



## RadishRose (Jun 22, 2018)

Canned beans are so versatile- I love 'em! ( except for that "pork n beans" mess)


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jun 22, 2018)

In the summer canned beans make an easy inexpensive scoop salad.

My three bean salad has gradually become a one bean salad.

1 15 ounce can of beans drained and rinsed
1 rib of celery
1 carrot
1/2 onion
1/2 bell pepper
1/3 cup bottled Italian dressing

I chop the vegetables into bean-sized pieces and marinate the salad in the refrigerator overnight.

Makes 3 nice servings.

Sometimes I add a few stuffed or ripe olives, pickled pepper rings, etc...

I would appreciate hearing any inexpensive healthy recipes/meal ideas from people with a one or two-person household.

Thanks, B


----------



## Pappy (Jun 23, 2018)

I drink a glass of V-8 juice everyday. I wonder if this counts?


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jun 23, 2018)

Pappy said:


> I drink a glass of V-8 juice everyday. I wonder if this counts?



It counts at my house!

It's a quick way to knock a serving or two off the list each morning.

I add a teaspoon of prepared horseradish, plenty of black pepper and a squirt of Worcestershire sauce.


----------



## RadishRose (Jun 23, 2018)

Aunt Bea said:


> It counts at my house!
> 
> It's a quick way to knock a serving or two off the list each morning.
> 
> I add a teaspoon of prepared horseradish, plenty of black pepper and a squirt of Worcestershire sauce.



You could also add a little vodka for fun


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jun 23, 2018)

RadishRose said:


> You could also add a little vodka for fun View attachment 53431



_"Tell me __bout__ the good old days..." _nthego:







​


----------



## Wren (Jun 23, 2018)

Pappy said:


> I drink a glass of V-8 juice everyday. I wonder if this counts?[/QUOTE
> 
> in answer to your question pappy,
> 
> A: Unsweetened 100% *fruit juice, vegetable juice and smoothies can only ever countas a maximum of 1 portion of your 5 A Day. For example, if you have 2 glasses of fruit juice and a smoothie in one day, that still only counts as 1 portion.*


----------



## hearlady (Jun 23, 2018)

Aunt Bea said:


> _"Tell me __bout__ the good old days..." _nthego:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


She looks content.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jun 23, 2018)

Wren said:


> Pappy said:
> 
> 
> > I drink a glass of V-8 juice everyday. I wonder if this counts?[/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## Wren (Jun 23, 2018)

It does seem odd but I havn’t given it  much thought to be honest Aunt Bea, I have a glass of juice each morning and count it as one of my five  a day


----------

